
The physiology of the freediver - agarttha
http://m.nautil.us/issue/22/slow/the-impossible-physiology-of-the-free-diver
======
rdtsc
I feel like they should have mentioned

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalia_Molchanova](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natalia_Molchanova)

at least in passing.

~~~
bawabawa
I was thinking the same and then I noticed that the article was written in
March this year.

